# bear issue



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

My garden fence was messed up this winter. I have to replace a few posts and with the electric fence down a bear must have reached over and tried pulling the hive over. 
I didnt notice it was pulled and hanging a bit to the side(i had it ratched in place) until I got stung a couple of times. They were angry. I had to suit up and put the hive back together and they were angry.
I could hardly see they were in my face. I put them back on and ratched the strap back down....but I have to get that fence fixed quick. 
I am thinking about moving the hive to my orchard which has a bit more fencing in place. Anyone have any suggestions for moving a hive? at night? early morning?
Thanks.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Most people move them very early morning or night. Some load the truck at night then move them before the sun comes up in the morning.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

Moving a short distance will also piss them off. They come back to the location of the hive and find nothing and ...


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

well they came back and it looks like they just destroyed things to destroy it. I was able to save one hive box and its moved a bit away, but my battery for my electric fence died so they may have gotten that last box last night. very frustraiting


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

This is what I eventually had to do about bears. I find normal non-lethal voltage electric fences to be insufficient.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Aerindel said:


> This is what I eventually had to do about bears. I find normal non-lethal voltage electric fences to be insufficient.
> 
> I moved the other box, but my fence was shorting out, it got dark and I couldnt find the issue, bear came back and tracked down that hive and just smashed it up on me.
> So a years work in building and running my hive is gone. I will figure out somethign for next year maby capture another swarm. I will be getting my bear hunting stamp this year.
> ...


----------



## Nanook (Jun 21, 2012)

I had an old timer tell me they used to put roofing nails thru plywood and place them around the hive...sounds like a pretty effective low tech solution...I lost my first hive to bears too. I set up an electric fence according to the standards of the montana Fish and game http://fwp.mt.gov/fwpDoc.html?id=48893..
Before I set up my new hive I put bacon on the fence to train the bears to stay away....worked great.Good luck.


----------

